# Rubenhank Checking In!



## rubenhank (Jun 30, 2008)

rubenhank here!

My wife and I purchased a used 2005 28-BHS last year. We have been extremely happy. She has always been after me to get one. We were tent campers for years. However, our trips became less frequent. The trigger was that we were invited to go up to the Snowy Range last year in Wyoming. She was concerned about a bear incident (We have two kids that are 6 & 7). So, one day there was a TT in the paper, I went along and took a look. It had some issues, so she says that the dealer is just down the road. We can go there and get smart on prices and options. So, I go along&#8230; We are viewing many different ones and types and then we walk though the Outback that had just been traded in by somebody that came into money (lottery) and upgraded to a 5th wheel. I instantly knew that this was the one. We bought it on the spot. The dealer (Leach Camper, Council Bluffs, IA) was fantastic. We went on our boon docking trip in the Snowy Range for one week and had a blast. Although, I was afraid to use my heater during one of the cold nights and I think my son fell out of the top bunk because he was rolling around trying to get warm. He was not hurt, I used the heater after that, and it hardly touched my batteries. Everybody slept much better.

We generally plan to use it for quick get-aways and long weekends within a three-hour drive from Omaha. If gas prices drop, I am sure our range will increase.

The TT has been flawless and has served us very well for this first year. I am anxious to get busy on mods. I have added a receiver hitch that needs more work to get the bounce out of the bike rack. It has plenty of extra support (not the bumper) but needs to be extended back to give the stiffen the cantilever. I have also done the shelves in all the closets. Next on the list are the LCD mount and possibly an expansion tank to work with the pump. I would also like to get rid of the metal shades.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome. The 28 BHS is the best camper Outback ever made.







I need the LCD mount as well.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I don t know about that model being the best ever made







but if its the best for you and your family, enjoy it









Welcome to the forum.









Hope you can join in at a rally sometime.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

having_fun said:


> The 28 BHS is the best camper Outback ever made.


*X'2, we love ours!!! *

Welcome, and now you have found the second best thing about the Outback, all of us!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard, RUBENHANK! Glad you're here!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rubenhank









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Sounds like you love your Outback as much as we love ours








Glad you found us!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome rubenhank....check my posts for how i mounted an lcd in our 2003 28bhs!!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL!!!!!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME to the OUTBACKERS, and way to go already w/the mods. 
Enjoy the new trailer and our site, a lot of great info here.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Rubenhank,
Welcome to the family!!
We had a 29bhs, but traded it for a 29rls, PERFECT for two!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## rubenhank (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!

Prakster, I had PM'd you about your LCD mount. When I saw the design drawings you had I knew I had found one good forum.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats and welcome. You will find that no matter what the ?, even if its not camping related there will be someone on here with an answer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

having_fun said:


> Welcome. The 28 BHS is the best camper Outback ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY! The 31RQS is the best! Okay maybe I am bias...a little bit..... Okay, Okay a lot. But you haven't lived till you had a 31RQS! Just my opinion.................Okay I'll stop now.................Still is though............;-)


----------

